# ⁂⁂ MOROCCO : The Kingdom of 1001 Delights ⁂⁂



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Nature:*

Mountains, snow, desert, oases and the sea await you. In Morocco , nature is expressed in all its forms, in tune with the seasons. Over thousands of kilometres of coastline stretching along the Atlantic and the Mediterranean , nature is generous and there are many parks and natural reserves. Morocco is a unique destination for all lovers of nature and the landscapes will take your breath away! 

*Hiking:*

From the sand of the Sahara to the Atlas mountains , Morocco offers an infinite variety of landscapes. Arid and rocky plateaux, secret gorges and lush green valleys, infinite sand dunes, forests of cedar and cork oak, semi-desert hills. Everywhere, nature has remained authentic. This natural wealth makes Morocco a dream destination for hikers in all seasons. 

*Beaches:*

On the Mediterranean sea and Atlantic ocean , the Moroccan coastline is several thousand kilometres long. In this land of two seas, the variety of beaches is infinite. 
On the Atlantic , most beaches are long strips of fine sand that face the ocean’s waves. They of course become hotter as you head south. The north-east trade wind regularly blows from late March to mid-September on this part of the coast. It is ideal for all surfing sports. Whether you love windsurfing, kite surf, surfing or jet ski, you are bound to find the waves you are looking for.
On the craggier coastline of the Mediterranean beaches are more intimate. The sea is also calmer. There you will enjoy superb weather conditions on sparsely populated beaches. Some are close to traditional fishing villages, nestling in beautiful natural settings, ideal for relaxing in the peaceful waves, far from the agitation of city life. 

*Gastronomy:*

Moroccan cuisine has long been considered as one of the most diversified cuisines in the world. The reason is because of the interaction of Morocco with the outside world for centuries. The cuisine of Morocco is a mix of Berber, Moorish, Middle Eastern, Mediterranean and African cuisines. 

Paula Wolfert, the specialist of Moroccan cuisine and author of a renowned book on the subject (see recipe books section):

"To my mind four things are necessary before a nation can develop a great cuisine. The first is an abundance of fine ingredients-a rich land. The second is a variety of cultural influences: the history of the nation, including its domination by foreign powers, and the culinary secrets it has brought back from its own imperialist adventures. Third, a great civilization-if a country has not had its day in the sun, its cuisine will probably not be great; great food and a great civilization go together. Last, the existence of a refined palace life-without royal kitchens, without a Versailles or a Forbidden City in Peking, without, in short, the demands of a cultivated court-the imaginations of a nation's cooks will not be challenged.Morocco, fortunately, is blessed with all four."

*Archeological sites*

The whole Atlantic coast of Morocco was home to man even before he looked like us. Several successive prehistoric civilisations prospered there: the Acheuleans, the Mousterians, the Aterians… Reliefs of their hunts, their tools and their bones are moving testimonies to the history of Humanity. 
During the era of ancient exploration, the fertile oueds and natural ports attracted the Phoenicians and Greeks to the island of Mogador opposite Essaouira, Lixus or Kouass (near Tangiers). 
Rome could not ignore such a generous coast. Soon, temples, forums and spas fashioned the appearance of towns such as Sala (Rabat) or Ksar Seghir (Tangiers). The trendy destination of the time was Volubilis (Meknès). This site, on the Unesco world heritage list, shows the high level of the Roman luxury industry that decorated the villas of rich families with fabulous mosaics.
Originating from the Berber village of Tinmel (to be visited from Marrakech), the Almohads took back Morocco from the Almoravids before extending their empire from the Maghreb to Muslim Spain (Andalusia). 
Moroccan towns owe them their walls and monumental gates, built in a quality that may still be admired today. To choose your favourite era and find out how to access these sites, consult our guide. 

*Historical monuments*

Morocco, with its palaces and monuments, its history and passions, is a country you will fall in love with. A Morocco full of beauty and sensations, where the fine Arabo-Andalusian influence rubs shoulders with the sand architecture of the South: towns and places listed in the UNESCO world heritage. Because it is not only the mosques and their beautifully detailed minarets, the medersas and palaces, but Moroccan towns in their entirety that contain great historical treasures.
​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll fly to Morocco for the first time in 19 days.

My planned route is 

Casablanca - Marrakesh - Toubkal NP - Anti Atlas - Ait Benhaddou - Ouarzazate - High Atlas - Dades Gorge - Todra Gorge - Middle Atlas - Fes - Meknes - Volubilis - Rabat - Casablanca

Can't wait  

However I do have a question. Given the fact that I'll use a rental car for most of the route (between Marrakesh and Fes - the rest I'll do by train) I'm a bit concerned about driving through the High Atlas. How are the road conditions and are all the passes (especially the Tizi 'n' Test pass) open by early-mid April?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Well now it's spring and it didin't snow a lot this year, but you'll have to be carefull !! The roads are very dangerous specially in the High Atlas!!

And I'm from casablanca, so if you want to meet, just contact me...

Road around Dades:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Marrakesh: Agdal Gardens*









​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Midelt: Jaffaar Circus*










* Dades Valley: Aït Arbi*









​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Marrakesh: Majorelle Gardens*





































​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Marrakesh: Medina Houses*




















​


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Chefchaouen: Medina Houses*




















​


----------

